# Did anyone ever watch "CHiPs"?



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Yeah, I know... you are all too busy cooking... but how about that classic show from the 70's. Did you watch it?

Don't ask why or even how, but I came across a website the other day that brought back a lot of memories from the show.
http://www.adequate.com/CHiPs/

I miss Ponch.


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

ROFL I have to send that link to a friend of mine.Oh where oh where did the polyester go.
I think silk shirts were going out at that time.Can't remember.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Glad it was helpful, *CWK*. Anyone else watch the show?


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

All the time, loved it. Unfortunatley I saw "CHiP's 2000" also.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I talk to Paul Link's daughter online  She calls me Gramma, and sends me post cards from wherever she travels. She's a lovely young lady!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

She also does a bit of cooking herself and used to post recipes online.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

My sister and I watched Chips, we botha had a crush on Ponch.

Svadhisthana


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh my god, I've got to spend more time reading the old topics.  There is a website out there for everything! I'll bet there's one for Starsky and Hutch too! You still see Ponch/Eric Estrada once in a while.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

You bet.. check this out...
http://www.yesterdayland.com/popoped...ime/pt1185.php


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Far Out ChiliBoy! Can you dig it?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

My brothers and I grew up watching that show and riding our bicycles "Chips style" until one of us would crash into a tree since we were so busy trying to ride in tandem. I remember all three of us arguing on who would be Eric Estrada, no one wanted to be the blonde guy.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Deb<-had that Farrah hairdo


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

What's funny is that I'm in the kitchen of the CHP Academy and Eric Estrada has been there!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

That is pretty funny. You knew there had to be a food tie-in there somehow.


----------

